# Pennsylvania: Compromised Public Smoking Ban Bill



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Urge your Elected Representatives to Vote Yes on SB246

More...


----------



## herefreeman (Jun 9, 2008)

CS News Monkey said:


> Urge your Elected Representatives to Vote Yes on SB246
> 
> More...


:gn
Unbelievable!! You advocate supporting SB #246???
Divide and conquer is certainly at work here. You are grateful because the kind master is leaving you alone, for now. Atlantic City casinos allowed the state smoking ban to proceed because they did not stand with opposition, the casinos were exempt. Within 1 year the anti smoker zealots returned and the casinos must ban smoking on October 15,2008.
!!!!!!!!!!!!Oppose ALL smoking bans!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I'll be telling him to vote no.....not like they will listen anyway.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

The CS News monkey deserves some negative gauge for that one! :r


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

this god damn thing just passed....


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

Hmmmm, anymore info on this? Is it as comprehensive as the MD smoking ban?


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

CS News Monkey has a really shitty post:RG ratio :BS

As for the PA thing, I'm curious too!


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

The following places are exempted:

-Drinking establishments where food is 20 percent or less of annual sales. 
-A designated outdoor smoking area at a sports or recreation facility, theater or performance establishment. 
-Private clubs. 
-Up to 25 percent of the rooms in a lodging establishment, like a hotel or motel, and all rooms at full-service truck stops. 
-Up to 25 percent of a casino floor, and up to 50 percent if a casino can prove to the state Department of Revenue that the smoking ban is harming its business. (A Philadelphia law bans smoking in any city casino.) 
-Nursing homes, adult-care facilities, drug and alcohol treatment facilities and mental-health care facilities. 
-Private residences and private vehicles, unless the residence or vehicle is being used for child care or adult-care services. 
-Cigar bars that are connected to a tobacco shop or where tobacco-related products total at least 15 percent of annual sales. 
-Tobacco shops; manufacturers, importers and wholesalers of tobacco products; manufacturers of tobacco-related products. 
-Tobacco promotion events, or fund-raisers for nonprofit and charitable organizations where cigars are featured.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

kjjm4 said:


> The following places are exempted:
> -Drinking establishments where food is 20 percent or less of annual sales. .


Oh boy, dodged a bullet there!


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I'm wondering what the case will be at outdoor concerts. That's about the only time I smoke cigars in a public place. I'm guessing the ban won't make much difference, because they don't even put much effort into stopping people from smoking pot.


----------



## Boobar (Mar 26, 2007)

kjjm4 said:


> I'm wondering what the case will be at outdoor concerts. That's about the only time I smoke cigars in a public place. I'm guessing the ban won't make much difference, because they don't even put much effort into stopping people from smoking pot.


I noticed that at the concert I was at last summer.

Can you say contact high. :w


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I still can't believe this ****ing thing passed


----------

